# corps de lâche



## WannaBFluent

Bonjour, j’aimerais traduire cette phrase:

‘Il regarde tout le monde de haut dans l’entreprise parce qu’il est directeur, mais dans la rue il est personne avec son corps de lâche’.

[...] but in the streets, he’s nobody with his ???´


----------



## Uncle Bob

Je pense que je laisserais tomber "corps" et dire "with his cowardliness".

PS Ne serait-il pas  "il n'est personne" , ou c'est une abbréviation?


----------



## Garoubet

Que voudrait dire exactement "un corps de lache"? je suis d'accord avec Bob qu'il faut laisser tomber le mot corps sauf s'il y a quelque chose de précis à dire.
Et aussi comme le souligne Bob, ce devrait être "il n'est personne" ou "il n'est plus personne"


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"...with his pitiable body, he's a nobody" ? (I too think the droppping of ne of "il n'est personne" may have been an abbreviation omission, probably intentional to communicate the register of the sentence.)


----------



## WannaBFluent

Uncle Bob said:


> Je pense que je laisserais tomber "corps" et dire "with his cowardliness".


Well, he is not necessarly a coward. You know even a little poodle can bark violently towards a massive rottweiler. 
It's just mean that he has a weak body, he can bark but he can't bite.



Uncle Bob said:


> PS Ne serait-il pas être "il n'est personne" , ou c'est une abbréviation?


Yes, exactly, I just wrote it the way I'd say it orally.

---

By the way, I was thinking about 'he's nobody with his bag of bones' (avec son sac d'os en français) meaning that he only has bones (and skin) but no muscles.
What do you guys think?


----------



## tartopom

"with a flabby body". 
C'est un peu trop "moumou"? Je l'imagine avec son corps bien droit au boulot et du coup tout flagada dans la rue.


----------



## Uncle Bob

WannaBFluent said:


> Well, he is not necessarly a coward. You know even a little poodle can bark violently towards a massive rottweiler.
> It's just mean that he has a weak body, he can bark but he can't bite.



Well why not use the corresponding idiom: "He's a nobody who's bark is worse than his bite"?


----------



## Seeda

_a pussy-ass nobody_
Pour être réaliste, dans la rue on serait quasiment sûr d'entendre des insultes homophobes, mais je ne peux pas conseiller à quelqu'un ce genre de vocabulaire sur les forums.


----------



## TO_FR

D'après moi vous avez tort, "corps de lâche" se dit plutôt souvent même si c'est plus une expression de gens de - de 30 ans. Un corps de lâche c'est un homme petit, fin en général imberbe dont on voit les côtes clairement ressortir. C'est proche d'un corps de geek maigre. Je pense qu'on dit "corps de lâche" parce qu'on sait d'avance qu'au vu de sa musculature inexistante on peut facilement parier qu'il serait le premier à prendre la fuite en cas de bagarre.

Après il y en a un certain nombre des 'corps de lâches', ce n'est pas si péjoratif que ça et pas homo non plus. ça dépend de comment c'est dit. On pourrait traduire par "teenage boy's body" à mon avis.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

[he is] a weakling? he is a nobody with a weakling's body?


----------



## TO_FR

Soleil_Couchant said:


> [he is] a weakling? he is a nobody with a weakling's body?



Weakling ça me plait pas mal.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

In my #4, please read "pitiful" for "pitiable".  Maybe even "his pitiful (or 'sorry-assed') excuse for a body".


----------



## Seeda

TO_FR said:


> Après il y en a un certain nombre des 'corps de lâches', ce n'est pas si péjoratif que ça et pas homo non plus. ça dépend de comment c'est dit. On pourrait traduire par "teenage boy's body" à mon avis.



Je ne vois pas comment on peut utiliser le mot "lâche" de manière non péjorative. C'est clairement une autre façon de dire une tapette, une tarlouze. Au cas où j'aurais manqué de clarté : en français, on ne sous-entend pas forcément l'homosexualité mais en anglais la plupart des expressions équivalentes du même registre (on est manifestement dans l'argot) y renvoient : _faggot, gay-looking_ etc. J'ai écouté du rap US assez d'années pour en savoir quelque chose.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Seeda said:


> Je ne vois pas comment on peut utiliser le mot "lâche" de manière non péjorative.


Ça reste en effet dans la très grande majorité des cas péjoratif, mais certains jeunes n’hésitent pas à dire qu’ils ont eux mêmes un corps de lâche. 

Et il y a clairement une distinction entre le corps de lâche et la tarlouze, tapette ou autre fiotte. Mais effectivement, en anglais la frontière entre les deux est plus flou.

Sinon, pour en revenir à mon dernier post, bag of bones ne se dit pas en anglais? Ou ça sonne trop vieux jeu?


----------



## TO_FR

Ce n'est pas une façon de dire tarlouze on parle juste d'un type au corps petit fin et imberbe (normalement). OK pour l'anglais mais en français il n'est question que du corps de la personne (et aussi ses performances sportives ou qqc de directement lié). Donc rien de trop péjoratif finalement on va dire que 'corps de lâche' est une demi-insulte.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Uncle Bob said:


> Well why not use the corresponding idiom: "He's a nobody who's bark is worse than his bite"?


I just can’t imagine someone using this idiom in this context. It would sound weird, as if a young American thug would start speaking like a British Lord of the 18th century


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Pussy, punk ass b*tch or f*ggot or anything along those lines are pretty strong in US English (especially the latter). Is corps de lâche really equally that bad? Those are more on the "putain" "merde" level as far as "bad words" go (pussy ass, etc.)  An in-between option could be "sissy" if some are insisting on something more derogatory than "weakling".... though "sissy" even still is often used in a derogatory, homophobic way. It's just not as strong as some of the others.


----------



## Itisi

'out there he's a nobody, just a weed'?


----------



## TO_FR

No I was being sarcastic, it's pretty moderate in French.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

TO_FR, sorry, I meant Seeda, I guess! he seems to be the one insisting on stuff like "pussy ass b*tch" or "gay ass" and all that. Based on what you described, I think "weakling" works.


----------



## Itisi

Re my post #19:

"*weed*: 
*3. *_informal_ a thin or unprepossessing person"


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Also, WannaBFluent, "bag of bones" makes me think of an old person or really sickly person. A sickly, decrepit, emaciated person. Who has turned into skin and bones. Not a generic weakling or small-framed dude without physical prowess...


----------



## wildan1

Seeda said:


> mais en anglais la plupart des expressions équivalentes du même registre (on est manifestement dans l'argot) y renvoient : _faggot, gay-looking_ etc. J'ai écouté du rap US assez d'années pour en savoir quelque chose.


I think you are over-generalizing here, Seeda. Yes, some rap music is homophobic, but it comes from a specific source and it does not reflect general slang usage by young Americans overall. Using those terms is, as, Soleil_Couchant pointed out, probably over the top for _corps de lâche _in the source language.

The archetype insult in US popular culture for this is _a 98-pound weakling, _a famous insult from the mid-20th Century, revived not long ago in the film "Captain America".

Another possible insult here: ..._that little runt!_


----------



## Nicomon

L'expression  _corps de lâche_ ne m'est pas familière. J'associe avant tout  _lâche _à _coward.  _Cette définition me fait plutôt penser à _gringalet _: 





TO_FR said:


> Un corps de lâche c'est un homme petit, fin en général imberbe dont on voit les côtes clairement ressortir.


 Ou peut-être _mauviette_ qui a les deux sens :


> - Familier. Personne chétive, de complexion délicate.
> - Familier. Personne lâche, sans courage.


  C'est en effet _weakling_ (S_C, #10) qui est suggéré pour le traduire sur cette page de Larousse et dans le dico de WR 
Des mots comme _sissy, softy _(aussi suggérés) vont plus dans le sens  _lâche = peureux/poltron_. Et là,  j'aime bien _mouse. _

En plus de _weakling, _on trouve _puny man_/_wimp _dans le dico de WR pour traduire gringalet
Donc peut-être :  _he's nobody with his puny/wimpy body ?  _Suggéré sans conviction.

_weed_ est aussi traduit par _mauviette_ sur cette page du Larousse. Alors "_out there, he's nobody, just a weed _" (Itisi, #19) rend bien l'idée àma. 
J'aime bien également (mais c'est plus long) : _he's nobody with his pitiful excuse for a body_ (aint't).

_runt_ que le dico traduit par _avorton_ me semble par contre plus (trop?) péjoratif.

D'accord avec S_C pour ce qui est de _bag of bones_, qui me fait penser à _squelette ambulant/paquet d'os.  _


----------



## wildan1

_Runt_ n'est pas vraiment équivalent à _avorton_--oui Nicomon, effectivement ce serait trop fort--mais dans son sens propre vétérinaire, _le culot _d'une portée de chiens, de chats... petit et chétif.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne connaissais même pas _runt_ en anglais.  J'ai donc vérifié et c'est dans le dico de WR que j'ai trouvé _avorton. _


> *runt* _n_ _slang, figurative, pejorative_ (small weak person) (_figuré, péjoratif_) *avorton* _nm_
> That little *runt *needs to learn to defend himself.
> Ce petit *avorton* a besoin d'apprendre à se défendre.


----------



## wildan1

Dans son sens littéral _avorton_ est équivalent à _miscarriage (fausse couche)_. Mais d'après ce que je lis je pense que ce terme s'utilise effectivement en français européen pour décrire d'une manière péjorative un homme chétif.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce n'est pas du français européen. Je comprends _avorton _comme tu le décris et comme j'ai cité.
Pas comme _résultat d'une fausse couche/fœtus sorti avant terme_  (le mot est vieilli, dans ce sens).

Ce que je dis c'est qu'à mon avis, c'est *plus* péjoratif que _gringalet, mauviette_ ou _maigrichon. _
Ce n'est peut-être pas le cas pour _runt_,  mais il y a dans _avorton _une idée de _difforme, _en plus de_ petit/chétif._

Définitions du Petit Robert et du CNRTL (dans cet ordre). C'est moi qui souligne : 





> *- Cour. *et* péj.* Être petit, chétif, mal conformé.
> _- P. métaph._ et _au fig., le plus souvent iron._ et _péj._ *1.* Être humain de petite taille, de constitution chétive, voire monstrueuse.


_  Difforme _est aussi précisé sur cette page du dico de WR


----------



## Itisi

On peut être gros et grand et 'flabby'.  Et 'flabby' ne s'applique pas à la posture, mais à la chair.

*flabby* _adj   _(overweight, out of shape) flasque _adj   _
  Marco has become pretty flabby since he stopped going to the gym.

'bag of bones' , à mon avis, ne convient pas, parce que ça donne (au contraire) juste l'idée de maigreur, de maladie.


----------



## mehoul

wildan1 said:


> Dans son sens littéral _avorton_ est équivalent à _miscarriage (fausse couche)_. Mais d'après ce que je lis je pense que ce terme s'utilise effectivement en français européen pour décrire d'une manière péjorative un homme chétif.



oui, avorton est nettement plus péjoratif que gringalet. De plus je pense qu'on utilisera plus volontiers le premier pour parler d'un enfant et le second pour parler d'un adulte.


----------

